# Ferguson TO 30 Steering Box Seals



## Roger Reiner (Jun 24, 2020)

Does anyone know if you can replace the seals (#30) without taking the entire steering box off the tractor? Is it possible just to pull the steering arms?
View attachment 58379


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Those two segment gears have something that locks them in place that would prevent the arms sliding out. I would say no.
Although the parts view doesn't show what locks them in place
Your other attachment didn't work for my computer


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If you have minor gear oil leakage through the seals, you might consider replacing the gear oil with John Deere "corn head grease". Get it at your John Deere dealer.


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

That corn head grease may be the cure. It was $4.00 a tube at my local JD dealer. Keep the grease tubes vertical. There is a small amount of oil that separates on the top of the grease. It will leak out of the plastic cap end and leak out on the seat of your/my truck.
They keep it in a vertical rack at the dealer


----------



## Roger Reiner (Jun 24, 2020)

The 203 said:


> Those two segment gears have something that locks them in place that would prevent the arms sliding out. I would say no.
> Although the parts view doesn't show what locks them in place
> Your other attachment didn't work for my computer


I figured that something had to hold them in, just did know what. I guess I will find out when I dig into it. Thanks


----------



## Roger Reiner (Jun 24, 2020)

BigT said:


> If you have minor gear oil leakage through the seals, you might consider replacing the gear oil with John Deere "corn head grease". Get it at your John Deere dealer.


Thanks Big T, I may give it a try


----------



## Roger Reiner (Jun 24, 2020)

The 203 said:


> That corn head grease may be the cure. It was $4.00 a tube at my local JD dealer. Keep the grease tubes vertical. There is a small amount of oil that separates on the top of the grease. It will leak out of the plastic cap end and leak out on the seat of your/my truck.
> They keep it in a vertical rack at the dealer


I think I will give it a try. Just filled it with the oil the service manual recommended, I guess I will get the old turkey baster out.


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

I deleted a reply. I responded to the wrong forum. silly old me


----------

